
DC Cancels Comic Where Jesus Learns from Superhero After Outcry - jmsflknr
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/feb/19/dc-cancels-comic-where-jesus-learns-from-superhero-after-outcry
======
ineedasername
I'm not sure the comic was in good taste, but I don't like what amounts to
pressure to self-censor. It seems like a slippery slope to the kind of
extremist view that resulted in the shooting at Charlie Hebdo, and threats of
violence to others.

